# Saturday 1' or less...who's running deep?



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

First weather window in a month... who's going to the rigs?


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

The Gailforce is heading to the Ram on Saturday. Capt. John.:letsdrink


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

> *Xiphius (11/11/2009)*First weather window in a month... who's going to the rigs?


you heading out ?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Xiphius (11/11/2009)*First weather window in a month... who's going to the rigs?


:letsdrink :letsparty


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

its a maybe for us with team members having to work . But we will see as it gets closer, if so saturday into sunday for us we will be on 68 RECESS .

TIM


----------



## cold beers (Oct 9, 2007)

Planning on leaving Saturday around noon and back in Sunday. 

Big Johnson on CH 68


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

The Guy Thing leaving friday pm........


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

We'll be out Sat/Sun. I'm hoping for the first Sword for 2009. Standing by 68. I wish everyone a bloody good tuna time!

Jeff


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll be heading out late Friday PM for the first time in 2 months! Probably start at Marlin.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll most likely be heading out Friday as well. I'll be on a 27' C/C standing by on 68


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *recess (11/11/2009)*its a maybe for us with team members having to work . But we will see as it gets closer, if so saturday into sunday for us we will be on 68 RECESS .
> 
> TIM


You guy's going to the Rigs for Tuna??? I may have to do Sat & Sun also. Trying to get a crew together. :banghead


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Forecast has changed a little, but still pretty good. Ready to shed some tuna blood.


----------



## Libby08 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope to go out Friday night to the rigs for tuna


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Not to bust any bubbles, but I am not getting my hopes up yet. The wind is still kicking....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah we're still optimistic but not exactly loading the boat yet either.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Tight-n-up on 68 is fishing friday and saturday, hope to get in the deep water.

KP


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

The Sea Robin will be out there Friday afternoon until Saturday morning. After tropical storms the winds will always blow hard out of the north until the system moves far enough to the east. It will be dead calm out there for about a 36hr window. Man those pics from the rigs during the storm make me excited about blue water!


----------



## Looseconnection (May 18, 2009)

As of right now well be out from sat noon til sun morn on the Waypoint Zero. 

LC


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

we are heading out late fri. Anybody got any reports?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *ManFish (11/12/2009)*we are heading out late fri. Anybody got any reports?


doubt anyone has been out since prior to Ida....I'm ready to fish..that's my report.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well be out there on a 36 Invincible....thinking about fishing the shelf saturdaydayand running to the floatersearly sunday morning. May runas far as Nakika depending on what wesee at daylight....Calypso on 68


----------



## Whitecap00 (Mar 7, 2008)

Still trying to get my crew together... Looks like everyone has to work? Good luck spilling the tuna blood!!!


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

THINK IM GOING TO THE EDGE SAT TRY FINDING SOME GROUPER/LANES/MINGOS


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

I have never had the guts to go out too far, but this weekend is looking promising. Just wondering,Do the guys on the forum ever have a radio channel they use incase they run into problems out there...other than the obvious coast guard channel? Or just to B.S. about the catch?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

68


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

bluffman2 aka "Guy Thing" standing by on 68/16


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *bluffman2 (11/12/2009)*bluffman2 aka "Guy Thing" standing by on 68/16


You cleaning the fish?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Run Dover (11/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (11/12/2009)*bluffman2 aka "Guy Thing" standing by on 68/16
> ...


HECK NO! not after the ribbing i got last time...BURT will clean the fish:moon


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *bluffman2 (11/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Run Dover (11/12/2009)*
> ...


Ha Ha!!!! Good luck, hope you do well! :letsdrink

Not looking to good for me, no one will play wit me. :reallycrying

Guess I'll just go the the Edge or something and then go to nextsteps party..... 

That doesn't sound to bad at all!!!! :letsparty :letsdrink


----------



## josephyar (May 21, 2008)

Andy and I are heading out in the morning and won't be coming home until we have used every gallon of gas and every ballyhoo, jig, lure, etc. We are leaving on Sunday morning and coming home on monday. GLTA, were on 68 in his 31 jupiter.





JY


----------

